# fish finder/sonar/gps



## abevelheimer (Jan 21, 2017)

ive been checking out different modles I like the hummbingird helix 5 but it dosent come with preloaded maps and depths of lakes so ive been on the hunt and found the lowarance hook 5 comes with all the maps both are 250ish bucks any thoughts or comments?

thanks all


----------



## moloch16 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hook 5 is an excellent unit especially at that price point. You really can't go wrong buying either Humminbird or Lowrance. I personally prefer Lowrance and would buy a Hook 5 in a heartbeat if I needed a unit. So yes, I say go for it if you've done your homework and find that to be the best value for what you want to spend.

PS I have the Elite-4, which is basically what they call "Hook 4" today. I love it, it works great! Just wish I had spent a little more $$$ and got the 5 inch screen, but a few years ago they were a little more pricey then they are today.


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 21, 2017)

I've not seen a newer Lowrance model lately, but if the Hook has the Insight mapping option, then you should be good to go with depths and contours. Not familiar with base maps on Lowrance. 

Will need a map card for the HB. Base maps on HB's will show you on the water and that's about it IMO.


----------



## abevelheimer (Jan 21, 2017)

before I buy one or the other I'm going to go to the bass pro shop or the cabellas and check one out in person play with it and see which one gives the best for the money ect


----------



## richg99 (Jan 21, 2017)

Yeah, when I did some recent checking, I found that many of the included "maps" were, as already mentioned above, nothing more than an OUTLINE of the lake. 

To get true contours and obstructions I would have had to buy a more expensive model, AND, buy an outside vendor (Navionics or LakeMaster) lake card. Sometimes, those outside vendor cards are included in special sales.

I was lucky and able to repair my old FF. I added the $15.00 Navionics app to my cell phone. Those two items are enough for my meager needs.

richg99


----------



## abevelheimer (Jan 21, 2017)

i did some researching as posted above that yes they do come with maps but its a outline of the lake itself to get the true depths on some modles you have to buy a more expensive card to install onto the fish finder so i'll report what I find if anyone else maybe interested


----------



## richg99 (Jan 21, 2017)

Assuming you have a smartphone , or a pad, try the Navionics app and see if it helps. I believe that they have a ten-day free trial, and it is only $10.00 or $15.00 a year if you want to keep it. That app, and a $100.00 FF might do the trick for you

richg99

p.s. I think that you have to download the local Navionics area when you are at home in a WiFi area, and then you won't use data when you are on the water. The screen can be difficult to read, depending on your phone's brightness.


----------



## ScouterJames (Jan 21, 2017)

I have a Dragonfly PRO and couldn't be happier (strike that, if I bought a larger screen I could LOL). Works great, easy to see in the sun, inexpensive, wifi to phones/tablets... I bought the 4" (price driven) and admittedly wish I bucked up for the 5".

It comes WITH the Navionics card.

https://www.raymarine.com/dragonfly/


----------



## abevelheimer (Jan 22, 2017)

I don't own a cell phone doubt I ever will not a conspiracy nut or anything just never saw a reason to spend 100+ per month on a way for someone to get ahold of me


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jan 23, 2017)

abevelheimer said:


> I don't own a cell phone doubt I ever will not a conspiracy nut or anything just never saw a reason to spend 100+ per month on a way for someone to get ahold of me


You seen the movie Snowden? If not check it out. True story. 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 23, 2017)

Check out some of last years models, they are usually on sale. I got the Lowarance 5 HDS w/ lake insight mapping pretty cheap, the chirp model replaced it.


----------



## abevelheimer (Jan 24, 2017)

well I contacted both hummingbird and lowrance and so far I like the lowrance for the same price you can get the maps on the lowrance the hummingbird runs another 100bucks easy more for the maps, also I feel the customer service at lowrance is better I get faster response times with a lot clearer answers to my questions but that's hard to judge on that aspect I guess I'm going to go to the bass pro shop and test them both out talk to the guys there that use them and see what is what


----------



## wmk0002 (Jan 24, 2017)

I think Humminbird has an option to purchase individual lake maps from them rather than pay more for an entire region. The new generation 2 Humminbirds also have Autochart live built in which allows you to create your own contours. I'm sure it takes some time but from everything I have seen it creates some fine maps.


----------



## nowgrn4 (Feb 13, 2017)

ScouterJames said:


> I have a Dragonfly PRO and couldn't be happier (strike that, if I bought a larger screen I could LOL). Works great, easy to see in the sun, inexpensive, wifi to phones/tablets... I bought the 4" (price driven) and admittedly wish I bucked up for the 5".
> 
> It comes WITH the Navionics card.
> 
> https://www.raymarine.com/dragonfly/





I too have the 5" Dragonfly 5 on my wish list. Chirp and plotter. Nice rig.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Feb 15, 2017)

ScouterJames said:


> I have a Dragonfly PRO and couldn't be happier (strike that, if I bought a larger screen I could LOL). Works great, easy to see in the sun, inexpensive, wifi to phones/tablets... I bought the 4" (price driven) and admittedly wish I bucked up for the 5".
> 
> It comes WITH the Navionics card.
> 
> https://www.raymarine.com/dragonfly/




I have the Dragonfly PRO 5" and love it. Always been a Lowrance or Humminbird guy but decided to give Raymarine a shot and its has impressed me so far both on the river and the lakes.


----------



## rotus623 (Feb 15, 2017)

I have owned a number of fishfinders, especially in the last 5 years.

I had a humminbird 798 and 898. (5" and 7" screen) with sideimaging. Sweet rigs!! Would buy either of them again in a heartbeat. 5" screen was ok, but 7 was ideal.

Then I saw the lowrance touch units and wanted one of them!! So I bought an HDS 12 Touch. Had it over 2 years, love it. Perfect for the big striper boat. Great 2d sonar, 3d charts, sidescan downscan, great unit!! HUGE screen!! Can run maps, 2d sonar, and sidescan at the same time and still see what is going on.

I have a humminbird Helix 5 with Down Imaging on my jet boat. It is a sweet unit!!! Crisp sonar, just doesnt have GPS which is irritating for me!!! Other than that, they are around $225-250 on ebay and are a great unit for that price. 

I really appreciate side scan for these shallow rivers around here and would love it on the jet boat. I just dont want to bust a $200 transducer on a rock!!!

If I had to do it again, and mix affordability with luxury, I would CERTAINLY get the lowrance 7 TI. It is a 7" screen, preloaded with maps, touchscreen, chirp 2d sonar, sidescan and downscan. Best price that I could find on this unit was $699. I think you can get em with just downscan for $599.


----------

